# Boarded Up Windows



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I thought I would share how I made my boarded up windows and how I attach them to the house. I bought a 4'X8' sheet of 1/4" luaun plywood at Lowe's. It's pretty lightweight and alot more sturdy than stryofoam. I cut the boards to shape with a jigsaw. I painted them with gray paint and dry brushed some brown in. I drew the nail holes with a black permanent marker.










Since I have aluminum storm windows, and I didn't want to make any holes in the wood around the windows, I found this:










This stuff works awesome. It's double-sided tape rated for outdoor use and can hold up to 5 lbs. My boards don't way anywhere near that much. I put a small piece of the tape on each side of the storm window frame:










Here's a pic of one window finished:










And a view from the street:










The tape comes off the aluminum frames cleanly but it takes some rubbing with a fingernail to get it going.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I love this effect and have been wounding how to best achieve it. It really adds a lot to your house!


----------



## Samhain1031 (Oct 16, 2011)

I am doing the same thing this year. I haven't put mine up yet but I'm pretty stoked to see if they turn out good.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice idea, I wouldn't want to make unnecessary holes on my window framing for a prop, thanks for sharing..


----------



## H82GO55 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thumbs up!


----------



## serpensphile (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice idea! Simple, easy, cheap, easy to put up and easy to take down. PERFECT!


----------



## peagreen (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if 3M Command Strips would work on something like this. Has anyone tried that on pink/blue foam?


----------

